# New guy from FL



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Took my first snowboarding trip ever at 26 years old and had the etime of my life. I went up to Snowshoe WV while that recent blizzard was going on. Dropped 11inches in one day! so i learned on powder on the east coast. 

I borrowed a board, boots and bindings from a friend. The boots were one size to small, and i had recently broke a toe so that part was a little rough. Also the board was way small for me. Im 6'2 220 and the board is a narrow 154cm. None the less i had the best time of my life there. Came back and got a free board a 159 cm Burton Cruzer from a friend, and found a great deal on geartrade on some 2011 cartel bindings for 125, and 2010 Burton driver x boots from 130. 

Im already working OT as much as possible to finance another trip to Snowshoe. Going to wait for some heavy snowfall before we take off.

Nice to meet everyone just wanted to share my first experience out there.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck with boarding, have fun. Too bad you live in FL. that makes it tough if you like to snowboard.


----------



## SirDude (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome neighbor! Glad to hear you are getting into boarding. As Jeffksf said, it kind of tough living in FL and enjoying winter sports. On the flip side, I like the idea of not freezing all winter long when I can't enjoy the snow. haha


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

i have a bunch of friends going to Mammoth in CA at the end of march.. but because of the cost i might just make two more trips to snow shoe before the season is out. It is rough living in FL, but Ill have to deal.

Right now im training Brazilian JiuJitsu - hoping to open a school up north in Colorado as an affiliate.. so hopefully in the next 2 years or so i wont be so far from good snow. Been in the sport for 6 years, nut much further to get the blackbelt and start my own school.


----------

